# Religion



## Illuminated (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it fine to be satanist and Freemason?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 26, 2013)

might be a stretch ...


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 26, 2013)

If what you call "Satanism" is a faith that inspires you to live a moral life and imstructs you to practice brotherly love and to treat everyone fairly then there is no conflict. If "Satanism" is a religion that instructs you to live an amoral life focused on personal interest then you do not want to be a Mason.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would call it paganism if the time arises for you to tell people 

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## Illuminated (Jul 26, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> I believe I'd have to go with "no" on that one.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



What about Alistair Crawley? And the 31st degree Freemason that wrote a book about Freemasonry talking about How we bow down to Lucifer the Light Bearer?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 26, 2013)

Masons are far from "Satanic." We come from all different religions but we all believe that we are serving the same Creator, just in different ways.  Religious leaders who hate freedom of thought like to accuse us of "devil-worship" because we tend to encourage men to think for themselved and bot be slaves to egotisticsl religious leaders.

Much that Albert Pike wrote has been twisted by yellow journalists. Some of the statements attributed to him he never wrote.

Crowley's connection to the Craft is tenuous, at best. However, he was also the victim of yellow journalism and he liked To respond by telling them what they wanted to hear. He wasn't nearly as nasty as he pretended to be.

If you want to know about Masonic philosophy I think some of the Brothers here can recommend good books to start with.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 27, 2013)

Illuminated said:


> What about Alistair Crawley? And the 31st degree Freemason that wrote a book about Freemasonry talking about How we bow down to Lucifer the Light Bearer?



What about Crowley? Crowley ended up allying with the Grand Orient of France, which means he left Freemasonry and instead became an ally of a clandestine (bogus) group that calls itself "Freemasons".
And what is the title of this alleged "book" you keep mentioning? Copyright date? Author's name? Publisher? If this book exists, these things can be easily produced for us.


----------



## Illuminated (Jul 27, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> What about Crowley? Crowley ended up allying with the Grand Orient of France, which means he left Freemasonry and instead became an ally of a clandestine (bogus) group that calls itself "Freemasons".
> And what is the title of this alleged "book" you keep mentioning? Copyright date? Author's name? Publisher? If this book exists, these things can be easily produced for us.



All I know is that Albert Pike wrote the book. And that I think it is given to every 4th degree. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill B. (Jul 27, 2013)

There are no 4th degree masons


Bill Britton 
Entered apprentice 
St. David's lodge #72 A.F.M.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jul 27, 2013)

Illuminated said:


> What about Alistair Crawley? And the 31st degree Freemason that wrote a book about Freemasonry talking about How we bow down to Lucifer the Light Bearer?



Come back when you can get your references straight, or at least spell them correctly. Here's a hint - the "book" you believe you are citing was not written by the individual you thought you had named.


----------



## Chairman Kay (Jul 27, 2013)

No my friend.It is not and never fine.

From the office the Chairman


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 27, 2013)

I know some brothers who are and regular. They have been masons for 15 plus years and have went through York Rite as well. York College to. Weird. IMHO It's cool though. They are great family guys.  


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 27, 2013)

Also to note, Albert Pike is by no means an authority that speaks on the behalf of Freemasonry. He was never a Grand Master, which is the highest official Masonic position. He was Sovereign Grand Commander of the Scottish Rite- an appendage body that a Master Mason can join once he achieves his third degree and has shown to be proficient.


----------



## Brennan (Jul 27, 2013)

Illuminated said:


> What about Alistair Crawley? And the 31st degree Freemason that wrote a book about Freemasonry talking about How we bow down to Lucifer the Light Bearer?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



When he said Lucifer the Light Bearer he was referring to Venus as the ancient Romans called it. It is the star visible during the dawn and is symbolic of the intellectual light which masons pursue. The name lucifer was never used to describe the devil, if you read Isaiah it refers to a fallen Babylonian king.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zaden (Jul 27, 2013)

Church of Satan style Satanism is basically atheistic, so, in that case, no, it wouldn't be "ok" as no atheist may be (honestly) made a Mason. A theistic Satanist theoretically could, but as newkid mentioned it would be best to call it paganism (if it came up at all) due to the image conjured by that name due to the Levey style being the most prominent.

As for Crowley, as others have mentioned, his connection with regular masonry is foggy at best (there is some evidence that he was initiated into a regular lodge, though most of his claims were to the Memphis and Misraim Rite which, now at least, is irregular). By mid-life he had dropped all pretenses and took over the OTO, which began as an appendant or irregular body, then dropped their own pretenses and stopped calling themselves Masons at all, so, no connection.


----------



## widows son (Jul 27, 2013)

"as newkid mentioned it would be best to call it paganism "

• Most pagan religions have a supreme creator or first cause at the helm. 

Satanism is the antithesis of all the spiritual institutions. A candidate would not be able to be obligated on a satanic bible.


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 27, 2013)

Well the satanic bible you can it just says he will show you Tue light through a book but then again this is theistic Satanism I am talking about which be live Satan was the true creator and all that other stuff but being part of the church of Satan peter h Gilmore the high priest is quoted saying there is no god there is no Satan you just live life so it depends on what part of Satanism you belong to even so Satanism teaches its followers to put your self above other teaches you how to be your own god which is totally not what masonry is a about 

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry I need to correct myself the satanic bible says I will. It show you the light through a book

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## Zaden (Jul 27, 2013)

widows son said:


> "as newkid mentioned it would be best to call it paganism "
> 
> • Most pagan religions have a supreme creator or first cause at the helm.
> 
> Satanism is the antithesis of all the spiritual institutions. A candidate would not be able to be obligated on a satanic bible.


 The "Satanic Bible" is from the Church of Satan (Anton LeVey) which is, usually, atheistic and therefore no question/arguement. However, a "Theistic Satanist" (for the record, not speaking as one) would be in basically the same boat as first century Gnostics, seeing the "bad guy" in some traditions as the Supreme Being. 

Theistic Satanism is something I've only read about, and in that case as a rarity, so I'm certainly not "defending" it. Just putting forth a hypothetical based on the OP's question as if it were literal.


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've read into almost converted but stayed Christian I had a very dark present come see it scared the living hell out me litteraly but theistic Satanism is mainly about ones self trying to become the god head

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## dhouseholder (Jul 27, 2013)

Zaden said:


> However, a "Theistic Satanist" (for the record, not speaking as one) would be in basically the same boat as first century Gnostics, seeing the "bad guy" in some traditions as the Supreme Being.



There are plenty of different Orders that label themselves "Theistic Satanists" and I think that the overwhelming number of them would not be comfortable with our teachings. Although, I could see some of these  paradigms stretching various definitions and interpretations to justify joining the Fraternity. 

That being said, I know that they would have a HELL of a time (pun intended) gathering enough signatures to join if they openly mentioned their religious persuasion. At that point, I would take that person aside,  subtly let them know that this was probably not the type of thing they were looking for, and point them to some other organizations that would better suit their beliefs.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 28, 2013)

Illuminated said:


> All I know is that Albert Pike wrote the book. And that I think it is given to every 4th degree.



First, there is no such thing as a 4th degree mason. None at all. They do not exist.

If it's by Pike, you might mean his "Morals and Dogma", which is used by SOME members of the Scottish Rite, which is not Freemasonry, it is an appendant body of Freemasonry (a side-group, not able to form core doctrines).

And you have READ "Morals and Dogma" before making your opinion? Or are you just ignorantly parroting what someone else told you?

Likewise, Pike and his book are not statements of Masonic doctrine. They are statements of his opinions, but they do not have authority. Pike is pretty much unknown to most Freemasons, worldwide. He has only been known to American Masons. It doesn't matter if PART of the Scottish Rite USED TO hand out his book. This page lays out the Pike issue quite well: http://www.masonicinfo.com/pike.htm

Likewise, presuming that you're under the influence of Evangelical Christianity, please cite the portions of Scripture that state something to the effect that "Lucifer is Satan". Note that "Lucifer" was also used by some writers to refer to Christ. Indeed, Christ is referred to as "Morning Star" or "Day Star" (in Latin, "Lucifer") in 2 Peter 1. Christ calls Himself "Morning Star" in Revelations 22:16. However, for whatever reason, it was only translated as "Lucifer" once, even though the Latin "Lucifer" could just as easily be used for the New Testament statements that call Christ "Morning Star" or "Day Star". So, where is the part of the Bible that says "Morning Star means Satan"?


----------



## Silje-Madeleine (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought we were suppose to make eachother better my friends  and being rude to someone because in your eyes they are wrong is the exact opposite of improving to be better  Remember there are no stupid questions ▲:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18 (Jul 28, 2013)

I live within the GLoT. Sat ism as a religion us not a mason friendly one. Because it tells you to gain only for yourself. And yes brother I was talking about the Satan from the holy bible I was in a dark point in my life but I am passed that. And now I am only trying to go east with light

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## elijah925 (Jul 30, 2013)

Im new and very interested in learning,  studying and becoming a Free Mason. I really like your opinion on The Masons. Please point me out to the most vital Books on Free Masons

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## elijah925 (Jul 30, 2013)

elijah925 said:


> Im new and very interested in learning,  studying and becoming a Free Mason. I really like your opinion on The Masons. Please point me out to the most vital Books on Free Masons
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app








LittleHunter said:


> Masons are far from "Satanic." We come from all different religions but we all believe that we are serving the same Creator, just in different ways.  Religious leaders who hate freedom of thought like to accuse us of "devil-worship" because we tend to encourage men to think for themselved and bot be slaves to egotisticsl religious leaders.
> 
> Much that Albert Pike wrote has been twisted by yellow journalists. Some of the statements attributed to him he never wrote.
> 
> ...





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 30, 2013)

"Spirit of Masonry" by William Hutchinson was lent to me by my Lodge's secretary when I petitioned. It's not easy reading, the book is 300 years old but it's amazing. 

If you're interested in the more mystical side, "Lost Keys Of Freemasonry" by Manly P. Hall is good.

"Born in Blood" is very popular with the guys at my Lodge.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Aug 2, 2013)

NO book can equal the affect of taking the degrees of freemasonry 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 2, 2013)

LittleHunter said:


> "Spirit of Masonry" by William Hutchinson was lent to me by my Lodge's secretary when I petitioned. It's not easy reading, the book is 300 years old but it's amazing.
> 
> If you're interested in the more mystical side, "Lost Keys Of Freemasonry" by Manly P. Hall is good.
> 
> ...



When did you petition the lodge?  Your profile says you are not a mason so I was just wondering.  Reading ahead of getting your degrees is not the best thing to do.  That's just my opinion.


----------



## LittleHunter (Aug 2, 2013)

I haven't filled out my profile on this site yet.

I petitioned in July 2012. Initiated in October, passed in April 2013, raised this May. Lantana #372, FL. I can post a pic of my dues card, if you like.

I agree with you about "reading ahead." I've only read what was recommended to me by the elders in my Lodge, the same recommendations that I have shared here.  




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

